

Is advanced metrics the final nail in gamification’s coffin? - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/software/123458327/advanced-metrics-final-nail-gamifications-coffin

======
walterbell
Anyone read the actual MIT report (registration required)? It's unclear from
the linked article whether these comments reflect editorial vision, or data
from the surveyed enterprises:

"... Knowing when the cutthroat, culture-killing loudmouth everyone in the
office hates is making more cold calls provides limited benefit to sales reps.
Bare-bones productivity metrics do not give sales managers the information
they need to do the most important part of their job: offering strategic
direction.

... A harsh reality is that many sales departments are a bureaucratic
nightmare where employees feel they are not just disempowered, but also lost
as to how to get better.

... Used properly, advanced metrics are another form of efficient coaching.
When they communicate clearly and directly to the employee, they empower the
employee to grow on his or her own, and they give the big picture of
performance."

